# Arbitraje oro-rublo: jaque al rey y movimiento obligado para occidente



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

*Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.

El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:

1. Comprar oro al cambio oficial de 35$ la onza en EEUU

2. Vender oro a más precio en el mercado.

3. Con los beneficios, repetir la operación hasta romper el sistema.

El esquema ruso es parecido: en el momento que se consiga más rublos a cambio de oro que a cambio de dólares o euros se va a producir un arbitraje inevitable que continuará hasta romper el sistema.

*Rusia ha anunciado dos cosas que hay que entender juntas*:

1. Exporta gas (y ampliará a todas sus exportaciones) en rublos.

2. El banco central ofrece rublos a cambio de oro.

Hay dos formas de conseguir rublos:
-Al cambio en divisas que fije el mercado
-Al cambio en oro que fije el banco central

*Si el cambio en oro es mejor que el que se consigue en "divisas hostiles", se iniciaría el siguiente proceso de arbitraje*:

1. Compras oro con "divisas hostiles" en los mercados que las acepten
2. Cambias el oro por rublos en el banco central
3. Cambias los rublos por "divisas hostiles" obteniendo beneficios
4. Repites la operación hasta romper el sistema.

Es, como digo, muy similar al esquema de Francia que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el patrón oro. La única posibilidad de evitar dicho arbitraje es impedir que Rusia tenga superávit comercial con las naciones que emiten "divisas hostiles" (de ahí las sanciones económicas a los productos rusos pese a que arriesgan igualmente un colapso económico)

El arbitraje se produce siempre que el cambio de oro-rublo que ofrece el banco central sea mejor que el cambio oro-" divisa hostil" con independencia del precio del oro.

*Tienen dos opciones*:

1. _Seguir deprimiendo el precio del oro_ en cuyo caso necesitarían más oro para conseguir los mismos productos. En este caso se vaciarian más rápido de oro los mercados que acepten divisas hostiles.

2. _Subir el precio del oro_ en cuyo caso con menos cantidad de oro se consiguen los mismos productos. En este caso se tardaría más en vaciar de oro los mercados que acepten divisas hostiles.

Ambas opciones acaban en el mismo lugar más o menos rápido;

La primera opción acaba con las reservas de oro rápidamente pero mientras tanto las divisas hostiles son "fuertes". El final puede ser abrupto.

La segunda acaba rápidamente con la capacidad adquisitiva de las divisas hostiles pero tardaría más tiempo en acabarse las reservas de oro y permitiría un ajuste progresivo.

Estamos en una encrucijada monetaria que obliga a los emisores del dólar y el resto de "divisas hostiles" a mover pieza para evitar que el proceso de arbitraje que supone el esquema monetario ruso haga colapsar su dominio monetario en la economía mundial.


----------



## Legio_VII (11 Abr 2022)

Las hormiguitas estamos en el dia a dia y nuestros problemas insignificantes.... pero a veces hay que dejar de mirar a los arboles que ocultan el bosque. El mundo (como siempre) esta cambiando.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2022)

Me gustó mucho tu intervención en el Dragon. Un abrazo.


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Abr 2022)

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que la guerra de Ucrania no es más que una pantalla de humo para empezar o acelerar otros procesos que estaban pensados poner en marcha pero para los que hacía falta una "excusa" o "Pearl Harbor" para que la peña tragara sin rechistar, exactamente igual que pasó con el terrorismo yihadista o el COVID.... En este caso los temas monetarios y de fuentes de energía están claros, muy claros....


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (11 Abr 2022)

Compramos oro o no?


----------



## ELOS (11 Abr 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Las hormiguitas estamos en el dia a dia y nuestros problemas insignificantes.... pero a veces hay que dejar de mirar a los arboles que ocultan el bosque. El mundo (como siempre) esta cambiando.



El mundo cambia constantemente.
Pero ésta vez, lo están cambiando


----------



## poppom (11 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me gustó mucho tu intervención en el Dragon. Un abrazo.



Qué es el dragon?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (11 Abr 2022)

Una de las víctimas de esta guerra, va a ser el Euro.


----------



## ELOS (11 Abr 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Una de las víctimas de esta guerra, va a ser el Euro.



Ya lo está siendo.
A costa de defender la agonía del dólar


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Qué es el dragon?



Es el canal de Youtube de un gran forero de burbuja @Muttley :


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio de reserva.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

Respecto al anterior arbitraje que acabó con la convertibilidad fija entre oro y dólar, es interesante ver cómo la inteligencia francesa, a través del cómic patrio, explicaba la situación mediante alegorías monetarias:









Astérix y el coronavirus: la inteligencia francesa denunciando el sistema monetario basado en el dólar


Ya sin los creadores originales, se publicó en 2017 Astérix en Italia. Es casualidad? Yo creo que no... No es la única historia de Astérix que trata alegóricamente el sistema monetario. La hoz de oro (1962): El druida panorámix necesita una hoz de oro por lo que Astérix y Obélix van a...




www.burbuja.info











Especialmente en el episodio "La hoz de oro", en el que se denuncia la existencia de dos precios para el oro, uno oficial y otro en un mercado negro que domina un mafioso llamado "Amérix" pero más explícitamente en un episodio poco conocido ya que no tuvo el final feliz que pretendía Francia:







_El nerviosismo reina en la aldea: Asurancetúrix ha decidido participar en el famoso Concurso de Bardos Galos con la intención de llevarse el premio gordo: el Menhir de Oro. Para protegerlo durante la competición, que es seguida de cerca por los romanos, Astérix y Obélix lo acompañarán con un solo objetivo: no quitarle ojo de encima, aunque eso signifique perder una oreja. Aparecida por primera vez como discolibro en 1967, esta aventura es prácticamente imposible de encontrar y nunca se había publicado como álbum..._

En 1967 Francia se estaba llevando todo el oro que podía de EEUU convirtiendo sus dólares en oro... Hasta que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro.

Poco antes de cerrar la convertibilidad, en 1971, Francia solicitó que le entregasen 191 millones de dólares en oro. Un "menhir de oro" de 170 toneladas.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Abr 2022)

Pillo yuanes.

Lo acojonante va a ser la busqueda de valor sin saber cuanto horo realmente tienen China, Rusia o USA. O si lo que se supone que hay de los demas en Londres realmente esta alli.


----------



## La Maria (11 Abr 2022)

Pillo Rublos dorados...


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Abr 2022)

Piratas saliendo del Auro, guerra premeditada con Rusia con Gusania como padrina, ataque descarado para desconectar las rutas de suministro...


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

Dejo aquí otro cambio monetario que implicó un arbitraje entre el oro y la plata al adquirir esta dos precios diferentes como consecuencia de la exigencia de Prusia a Francia de pagar las indemnizaciones de guerra exclusivamente en oro:






Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


La Historia tiene muchos fatores pero el mas relevante por sus consecuencias es, en mi opinion, el monetario y este no puede ser comprendido sin la funcion de los metales preciosos en el. Como ejemplo, en la guerra franco-prusiana, si nos fijamos en sistema monetario, supuso un paso fundamental...




www.burbuja.info





Supuso la quiebra de la liga monetaria latina al no poder mantener el cambio oficial entre la plata y el oro. El arbitraje, en este caso vender plata para conseguir oro, supuso una gran transferencia de riqueza y poder de los poseedores de plata a los poseedores de oro.

Especialmente afectadas se vieron aquellas zonas que usaban patrón plata (Rusia y China) con una recesión de 30 años de duración que acabo suponiendo el fin de las dinastías que gobernaban esos países. Los beneficiados, Prusia e Inglaterra que era el único país con patrón oro.

Esta transferencia de riqueza, es fundamental para entender el auge de la libra esterlina y del imperio inglés.


----------



## The_unknown (11 Abr 2022)

No se si saldrá, pero ojala se produzca un cambio monetario que valore la economía real.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> No se si saldrá, pero ojala se produzca un cambio monetario que valore la economía real.



Eso es lo que quieren los rusos.
Los otanianos te van a poner en su lista negra.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (11 Abr 2022)

Están preparando Nuevo sistema financiero
Y agencia independiente de ratting …

El trasfondo de toda esta guerra es F I N A N C I E R O


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pillo yuanes.
> 
> Lo acojonante va a ser la busqueda de valor sin saber cuanto horo realmente tienen China, Rusia o USA. O si lo que se supone que hay de los demas en Londres realmente esta alli.



Lo acojonante es que la gente ni siquiera se va a enterar de por dónde vienen los tiros ni es consiente de la gravedad de la situación.



L'omertá dijo:


> Me gustó mucho tu intervención en el Dragon. Un abrazo.



Muchas gracias!

A ver si se anima un "experto en bitcoin" (es decir, alguien que hable maravillas de las criptos) a debatir porqué Rusia, China o Irán no han utilizado criptos para evadir el sistema monetario basado en el dólar.

Un abrazo!


----------



## xavik (11 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Rusia ha anunciado dos cosas que hay que entender juntas*:
> 
> 1. Exporta gas (y ampliará a todas sus exportaciones) en rublos.
> 
> 2. El banco central ofrece rublos a cambio de oro.



Si se echaron atrás...

Russia's central bank scraps gold buying at fixed price for 'negotiated price' after ruble returns to pre-invasion levels


----------



## ESC (11 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo acojonante es que la gente ni siquiera se va a enterar de por dónde vienen los tiros ni es consiente de la gravedad de la situación.



Los mismos que le dicen a día de hoy que el oro es una reliquia bárbara serán los primeros en declarar que ellos eran conocedores de estar regidos por un disparate y ya se intuían cualquier cosa que tenga que venir. 

Aquí mientras la cosa fluya todo el mundo es listo, supongo. 



Spielzeug dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> A ver si se anima un "experto en bitcoin" (es decir, alguien que hable maravillas de las criptos) a debatir porqué Rusia, China o Irán no han utilizado criptos para evadir el sistema monetario basado en el dólar.
> 
> Un abrazo!



La verdad es que estuvo bien el programa, podrían soltarse muttley y usted y realizar tertulias distendidas con asiduidad sobre estos temas.


----------



## ESC (11 Abr 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Están preparando Nuevo sistema financiero
> Y agencia independiente de ratting …
> 
> El trasfondo de toda esta guerra es F I N A N C I E R O



Pues yo no interpreto la venida de ningún sistema financiero nuevo ni viejo. Aquí solo veo un cuestionamiento del dólar, unas CBDC detrás del telón y un mundo a la deriva.

Lo cual acojona, vaya que si acojona.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Si se echaron atrás...
> 
> Russia's central bank scraps gold buying at fixed price for 'negotiated price' after ruble returns to pre-invasion levels



Es cierto que dejaron de hacerlo al precio fijo que anunciaron en un primer momento de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro. Ahora van ajustando el precio cada cierto tiempo por lo que anunció el banco central.

Vuelve a leer el post que citas y verás lo siguiente:


Spielzeug dijo:


> El arbitraje se produce siempre que el cambio de oro-rublo que ofrece el banco central sea mejor que el cambio oro-" divisa hostil" con independencia del precio del oro.



Para que se produzca arbitraje tiene que haber diferencias en el precio de un mismo activo, en este caso el cambio de oro en rublos por parte del banco central ruso y el cambio del rublo en "divisas hostiles" en el mercado.

No es necesario un cambio fijo de rublo y oro para que se produzca el arbitraje. El cambio fijo, llegará cuando se sienten a negociar otro sistema monetario que reemplace las incoherencias del actual. El proceso de arbitraje pone de manifiesto estás incoherencias y obliga a cambiar el funcionamiento del sistema ya que de otro modo está abocado al colapso.


----------



## xavik (11 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es cierto que dejaron de hacerlo al precio fijo que anunciaron en un primer momento de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro. Ahora van ajustando el precio cada cierto tiempo por lo que anunció el banco central.
> 
> Vuelve a leer el post que citas y verás lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Ahí está el problema, que nunca ofrecieron un mejor precio para que haya arbitraje. En cuanto el precio llegó al valor límite cedieron a la presión en el mismo día. Eso indica que la medida no era para cambiar la estructura monetaria ni nada por el estilo, si no para salvar a las compañías extractoras de oro rusas que puede que estén sometidas a fuertes sanciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

8.2K views @TheRealKimShady, 15:01

__ 

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_








Don Jr. via Instagram

8.1K views@TheRealKimShady, edited 15:09








*PAISES BRICKS TRUMP*

+

*Mr Pool*
* estaba o incomprensible o en modo LARP ( fake ) pero parece que ahora podria cuadrar algo mas *










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Abr 2022)

*| BRICS | TRUMP |MR POOL |*
**
*China, India, Investing Hundreds of Millions in Siberia’s Klyuchevskoye Gold Mines
*
 September 24, 2018  Posted by Russia Briefing


EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Están preparando Nuevo sistema financiero
> Y agencia independiente de ratting …
> El trasfondo de toda esta guerra es F I N A N C I E R O











China, India, Investing Hundreds of Millions in Siberia's Klyuchevskoye Gold Mines - Russia Briefing News


Russia's Ministry of Industry and Trade have announced that Chinese and Indian companies are investing millions of dollars in the Klyuchevskoye Gold Depots.



www.russia-briefing.com













The Russian Ministry of Industry and Trade have announced that Chinese and Indian companies are investing millions of dollars in the Klyuchevskoye Gold Depots. China National Gold Company (CNGC) and JSC West Keys signed contract documents green-lighting the implementation of the Klyuchevskoye gold deposit development project. China National Gold will invest about US$420 million in the development of the Klyuchevskoye gold deposit in Russia; while another US$65 million will be invested by India’s SUN Gold. The Klyuchevskoye mine production volume is expected to be about 6.5 metric tons of gold per year.










Arbitraje oro-rublo: jaque al rey y movimiento obligado para occidente


Piratas saliendo del Auro, guerra premeditada con Rusia con Gusania como padrina, ataque descarado para desconectar las rutas de suministro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Ahí está el problema, que nunca ofrecieron un mejor precio para que haya arbitraje. En cuanto el precio llegó al valor límite cedieron a la presión en el mismo día. Eso indica que la medida no era para cambiar la estructura monetaria ni nada por el estilo, si no para salvar a las compañías extractoras de oro rusas que puede que estén sometidas a fuertes sanciones.



Es cierto que lo han parado antes de que se produzca el arbitraje a modo de aviso.

Antes de lanzar bombas nucleares se prueban antes para demostrar al enemigo su poder destructor. 

Una vez demostrado, se vuelve a las mesas de negociación desde otra posición:

El canciller austriaco, con la bendición de Alemania, está reunido en el Kremlin para discutir el pago en rublos (nótese que quién va a reunirse con la parte contraria a su terreno, es la parte debió de la negociación). Se espera una rueda de prensa cuando acabe la reunión:

https://tass.com/economy/1435703

Romper relaciones comerciales con Rusia, es decir, evitar entrar en el esquema ruso es una de las opciones pero supone un suicidio económico difícilmente gestionable a nivel social.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Abr 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Compramos oro o no?



No me deis consejos que sé equivocarme solo!!


----------



## bushiburbujito (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## George Orwell (11 Abr 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Una de las víctimas de esta guerra, va a ser el Euro.



Cambia Euro por Europa. Y como dice el forero más abajo, para salvar los muebles de EEUU.

Un saqueo en toda regla a Europa. Además literal. El trasvase de riqueza Europa-EEUU en estos momentos está siendo escandaloso y lo mejor es que ni siquiera nos lo están diciendo.


----------



## Zbigniew (11 Abr 2022)

No es listo mi amigo Robert Rubin ni nada!


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (11 Abr 2022)

Felicidades por el hilo al OP

Jamás pensé que fuera a ver el resurgir del dinero de toda la vida: el oro.

El auténtico dinero.

A corto medio plazo es indigerible para Europa, quito a USA de ahí porque las reservas mundiales del dólar están al 60% y se está revalorizando, entre eso y que cambiar de moneda es un auténtico riesgo.....

El euro al 20% y la libra el 5%, como 2 y 3 puesto mundial.

Cuando se acabe el fiat (tipos intertemporales y deuda países en moneda muy fuerte ) por llamarlo de alguna manera , podemos decir adiós a la vida tal y como la conocemos

Desde ayuntamientos quebrando a defaults masivos o imposibilidad de exportar con un euro fuerte para estar en contradicción con un fiat que no es fiat


----------



## Tiresias (11 Abr 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> No se si saldrá, pero ojala se produzca un cambio monetario que valore la economía real.



Algún día seguro que sucede, porque una situación en la que los propios emisores falsifican moneda como llevamos desde 1973 no tiene ningún futuro, por mucho que lo hagan todos.

Eso sí, el día que suceda mejor no estar.


----------



## Teuro (11 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...



No estamos en 1944, ahora estamos hablando de operaciones informáticas que se producen un montón de veces por segundo. Va a ser un caos mayor que el de las cryptos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Abr 2022)

A ver, un repaso a ver si me he enterado.

Rusia aprovecha su posición ventajosa como productor de materias primas, y establece una alternativa a los petro-dólares con su propia moneda.

Esto convierte al rublo en moneda de reserva para los compradores habituales de gas o petróleo ruso, y hace que previsiblemente la demanda de rublos aumente, con lo que el intercambio de bienes con Rusia se hace más atractivo.

Por otro lado, el amago de anclar la moneda al oro, parece más bien un ataque a la fijación de precios de los mercados actuales dominados por occidente.

Ya que parte del truco en la emisión de moneda fiat pasa por evitar su depreciación frente al oro, o lo que es lo mismo, manipular el precio a la baja.

Este escenario parece que obligaría a occidente a pensárselo dos veces antes de hacer QE´s infinitas, porque el riesgo de manipular el precio se puede transformar en un órdago que vacíe las bóvedas de la bárbara reliquia.

Está por ver qué estrategia tomará occidente para responder a estas medidas.


----------



## Gusman (12 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> A ver, un repaso a ver si me he enterado.
> 
> Rusia aprovecha su posición ventajosa como productor de materias primas, y establece una alternativa a los petro-dólares con su propia moneda.
> 
> ...



Estrategia de siempre. Guerra...


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Abr 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Compramos oro o no?



Llega usted 5 años tarde


----------



## La Maria (12 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Llega usted 5 años tarde



Para cambiar fiat (papel higiénico... y lo de higiénico es un decir) por oro (dinero de verdad) nunca es tarde...


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> El trasfondo de toda esta guerra es F I N A N C I E R O/



Monetario, no financiero.



EnergyTreeef dijo:


>



Brasil tiene el ejército más fuerte de la parte del continente al sur de California.


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver si se anima un "experto en bitcoin" (es decir, alguien que hable maravillas de las criptos) a debatir porqué Rusia, China o Irán no han utilizado criptos para evadir el sistema monetario basado en el dólar.



"When you think about Bitcoin, I don't think of it as a currency. I think it's a commodity. It's easily storable, easily transferrable, the IRS classifies it as a physical asset, it has a finite amount of supply"
(*Jeremy Grantham*)


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (12 Abr 2022)

Compro oro


----------



## reconvertido (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...



Es, como digo, muy similar al esquema de Francia que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el patrón oro.
¿A qué se refiere?

Y que me conteste alguien, porque este "iluminado" me tiene en el ignore porque no le agrada que le lleven la contraria.
Ejjjj lo que tiene dedicarse a hablar sin réplica en tertulias, que cuando te replican no se sabe debatir.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Es, como digo, muy similar al esquema de Francia que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el patrón oro.
> ¿A qué se refiere?



Pues lo cierto es que se trata de una cuestión interesante y las explicaciones dadas por Spielzeug son un poco vagas. Hasta donde yo tenía entendido el acuerdo de Bretton Woods saltó por los aires al exigir Francia y Gran Bretaña el cambio de oro al dólar excedente de manera directa. No por un arbitraje:

_1. Comprar oro al cambio oficial de 35$ la onza en EEUU

2. Vender oro a más precio en el mercado.

3. Con los beneficios, repetir la operación hasta romper el sistema._

Todo este asunto ha llevado a percatarme de mi ignorancia sobre una cuestión bastante sencilla. Cómo funcionaba el mercado del oro antes del Nixon Shock, nadie me ha respondido de forma satisfactoria.

Entiendo que hay diversas capas en el mercado del oro lo cual mantenía imbricado el sistema monetario influyendo incluso en los tipos de interés o las políticas de los bancos centrales. Lo cual no deja de resultar sorprendente.

Lo pregunto otra vez sin miedo a plasmar mi ignorancia: ¿EEUU fijaba un precio para el oro de 35$ la onza pero a qué nivel del mercado, cómo afectaba esto a los proveedores?.

Expresado de otra forma: ¿El cambio fijo iba más allá de los propios acuerdos directos entre bancos centrales?. Porque tenía entendido que dicho cambio era solo aplicable a ese ámbito y era el propio uso y preponderancia del dólar lo que mantenía estable el invento.

Lo que resulta evidente es que la voladura de Bretton Woods está relacionada con la estanflación de la década de los 70.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Más cuestiones:

- Qué más dan los arbitrajes o los precios fijos que establecen los países de manera circunstancial en un escenario de incertidumbre y recesión. La demanda de oro siempre superará cualquier intento de arbitraje.

- Qué más dan los intentos de desestabilización de los países vecinos cuando lo que denotan estos procesos es una desestabilización global de todos los países relacionado con la propia naturaleza monetaria. Por mucho que tratemos de fijar nuestras referencias mentales en el PIB u otros factores.

Como conclusión final, insisto. Estos procesos no implican un retorno a un patrón oro. El patrón oro resulta muy difícil de implementar porque siempre se establece una difícil convivencia con el fiat. Para regresar a cualquier fórmula que otorgue relevancia al oro tendrían que sentarse a negociar, pues no va a ocurrir de forma mágica.

...


----------



## MIP (12 Abr 2022)

Vender oro a Rusia es cobrar casi 3€ gramo menos sobre los precios actuales, aunque supongo que es una medida más orientada a los propios productores rusos con dificultades para vender fuera. 

El auténtico movimiento sería no solo comprar oro por rublos sino también en el sentido inverso, permitir redimir una cantidad fija de rublos en oro físico.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

No deja de resultar curioso que ante toda la retórica consistente en alabar las virtudes de un libre mercado con un libre cambio y fluctuación de precios se acabe reconociendo un mínimo en torno a un cambio fijo respecto al oro...

¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El auténtico movimiento sería no solo comprar oro por rublos sino también en el sentido inverso, permitir redimir una cantidad fija de rublos en oro físico.



Eso llevo comentándolo una semana y parece que a la gente le entra por un oído y el sale por el otro. Muchos siguen a piñón fijo elucubrando con un retorno al patrón oro. 

Hay que tener cuidado porque muchas veces interpretamos aquello que deseamos interpretar.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El auténtico movimiento sería no solo comprar oro por rublos sino también en el sentido inverso, permitir redimir una cantidad fija de rublos en oro físico.



Y vender a quién. Fíjese usted lo que está señalando. Quiebra la mente.

Quién estaría dispuesto a simplificar todo el comercio del oro relacionándolo con el sistema bancario y que exista una conexión directa entre las bóvedas de los propios bancos centrales y la población civil, ya puestos. 

Es algo que evocan sus propias palabras, no es que me esté volviendo loco.

Nadie estaría dispuesto a tal simplificación. Qué extraño resulta nuestro sistema monetario.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...



Cuanto oro tiene Rusia? Es un pequeño detalle que te has olvidado.
¿cuánto puede aguantar contra el planeta en ese estado?
¿Qué cantidad de oro/rublos puede realmente emitir entonces? ¿Como va a organizar la conversión de xx rublos actuales a yy rublos patrón oro?


----------



## EnergyTreeef (12 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Monetario, no financiero.
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil tiene el ejército más fuerte de la parte del continente al sur de California.



Los cambios monetarios inexorable conducen a->cambios en transacciones financieras, léase sistema financiero. Rusia empozó ya su propio sistema mensajero SPFS, como alternativa a SWIFT. Me has citado post recortado, yo traje un twitter q se refería a lo que acaba de decir ministro de finanzas Siluanov.

Y _Central_ _bank_ _digital_ _currencies, CBDC, _respaldado por Bancos Centrales, de q tanto se habla ultimamente , tambien afectará al sistema de transacciones. Tendrán que buscar nuevas vías financieras.., Aunuque podría ser a largo plazo..

” Se vienen” cambios muy importantes monetario/ financieros.…









Saludos


----------



## midelburgo (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> No deja de resultar curioso que ante toda la retórica consistente en alabar las virtudes de un libre mercado con un libre cambio y fluctuación de precios se acabe reconociendo un mínimo en torno a un cambio fijo respecto al oro...
> 
> ¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.



El oro fisico que tienes no es un cachondeo.
El oro ficticio de los futuros, unas 100 veces el anterior, si es un cachondeo.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> El oro fisico que tienes no es un cachondeo.
> El oro ficticio de los futuros, unas 100 veces el anterior, si es un cachondeo.



...

Lo que resulta interesante en este caso es la disonancia cognitiva establecida entre el oro y el fiat a la hora de estructurar todo nuestro sistema monetario.

Entiendo que recrearse en tales pensamientos puede acabar con la salud mental de uno. Hay que andarse con cuidado.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Llega usted 5 años tarde



Vaya por dios...


----------



## juagse (12 Abr 2022)

y que hacemos los simples mortales? verlas venir? no nos queda otra...


----------



## danityler (12 Abr 2022)

El hilo es una paja mental curiosa


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuanto oro tiene Rusia? Es un pequeño detalle que te has olvidado.
> ¿cuánto puede aguantar contra el planeta en ese estado?
> ¿Qué cantidad de oro/rublos puede realmente emitir entonces? ¿Como va a organizar la conversión de xx rublos actuales a yy rublos patrón oro?



No lo estás entendiendo bien, el problema no es cuánto oro tiene Rusia, si no cuánto oro tienen los emisores de "divisas hostiles"

De igual forma, que en el arbitraje que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el cambio fijo con el dólar, el problema no era cuanto oro tenía Francia si no cuánto oro tenía EEUU.

El banco central ruso puede emitir los rublos que quiera. Posiblemente, cada vez que le entreguen oro emita el equivalente en rublos al cambio que haya fijado previamente.b


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (12 Abr 2022)

A las 14.30 h española se dan los datos de inflación Usa

Apunta, según he leído, a una subida de 0,75 puntos

Y como se sabe, la inflación USA es un cachondeo como la de aquí


----------



## reconvertido (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> No deja de resultar curioso que ante toda la retórica consistente en alabar las virtudes de un libre mercado con un libre cambio y fluctuación de precios se acabe reconociendo un mínimo en torno a un cambio fijo respecto al oro...
> 
> ¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.



¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.
El oro es otro cachondeo.
No tiene propiedades mágicas ni valor intrínseco.

Es un tema ya hablado,


----------



## meusac (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...



Por tanto podemos decir que Putin les ha metido un gol a las divisas hostiles. Pobre UE, porque USA intentará salvarse


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a sospechar que Spielzeug también está ignorando mis observaciones.



Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo estás entendiendo bien, el problema no es cuánto oro tiene Rusia, si no cuánto oro tienen los emisores de "divisas hostiles"



¿Qué más da el oro que tengan las "divisas hostiles" si luego Rusia está exigiendo el pago en rublos?.

¿No pueden recurrir al Forex mediante el BPI?.



Spielzeug dijo:


> De igual forma, que en el arbitraje que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el cambio fijo con el dólar, el problema no era cuanto oro tenía Francia si no cuánto oro tenía EEUU.



Pero qué locura es esta. Lo dice como si estuviésemos bajo unos acuerdos de Bretton Woods equiparable a que Rusia marque un precio extraordinario de compra de oro.

¿Por qué debería un país estar forzado a vender oro de sus reservas con el objetivo de adquirir rublos?. Eso no tiene ningún sentido.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El banco central ruso puede emitir los rublos que quiera. Posiblemente, cada vez que le entreguen oro emita el equivalente en rublos al cambio que haya fijado previamente.



...


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.
> El oro es otro cachondeo.
> No tiene propiedades mágicas ni valor intrínseco.



Me estaba refiriendo a toda la retórica que nace con Adam Smith y sus reflexiones sobre las virtudes del libre comercio y manos invisibles cuando en la práctica debemos recurrir a un sistema monetario con todas sus complejidades, no deja de resultar curiosa la convivencia entre el oro y la plata con el papel moneda. Recuerde que Adam Smith es precisamente coetáneo a la introducción del papel moneda en nuestras vidas y parece no hemos avanzado nada desde entonces.

Si me dice usted que el oro también es un cachondeo, reconvertido, ya me dirá qué no lo es. Si nos ponemos así, todo lo que no sea trueque puede ser señalado como un cachondeo. Pero de qué estamos hablando.



reconvertido dijo:


> Es un tema ya hablado,



Por mucho que usted lo haya zanjado en su cabeza mucho me temo que los seres humanos estamos sujetos a fuerzas que nos superan y en ese sentido el rol monetario del oro está ahí.

...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver si se anima un "experto en bitcoin" (es decir, alguien que hable maravillas de las criptos) a debatir porqué Rusia, China o Irán no han utilizado criptos para evadir el sistema monetario basado en el dólar.
> 
> Un abrazo!



Mejor aún, dinos tú por qué China o la India han perdido el culo en prohibir las criptomonedas


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Empiezo a sospechar que Spielzeug también está ignorando mis observaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie fuerza a nada a nadie, es un arbitraje que podría hacer cualquiera:






Arbitraje (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.

_El mismo activo no se transmite al mismo precio en distintos mercado

Dos activos que producen el mismo flujo de efectivo no se transmiten al mismo precio

Un activo con un precio conocido en el futuro no se vende hoy a su precio futuro descontado a la tasa de interés libre de riesgo

El arbitraje no es simplemente el acto de comprar un producto en un mercado y venderlo en otro por un precio mayor en el futuro. Las transacciones deben ocurrir simultáneamente para evadir la exposición al riesgo del mercado, o el riesgo que los precios puedan cambiar en un mercado antes que ambas transacciones sean completadas..._

En este caso, el arbitraje se produce si hay diferencia en el tipo de cambio del rublo en euros y del rublo en oro a la tasa que fije el banco central.

Si se consiguen más rublos cambiando x cantidad de oro en el banco central que cambiando el equivalente de esa cantidad de oro en dólares al precio spot del oro en los mercados de divisas, se puede hacer lo siguiente:

1. comprar oro en dólares al precio del COMEX-lbma.
2. vender esa cantidad de oro al banco central ruso a cambio de rublos.
3. Vender esos rublos por dólares en el mercado de divisas obteniendo beneficios.
4. Repetir el proceso hasta terminar con el oro del COMEX-LBMA.

El banco central ruso absorbe el oro de los mercados que acepten las divisas hostiles. Emite los rublos que quiera, no es relevante ya que lo que importa es que se consigan más rublos al cambio de oro que establezca el banco central que su equivalente el equivalente a la misma cantidad de Fiat en los mercados de divisas.

No lo sé explicar mejor... Y la verdad es que tampoco sé qué estás entendiendo por las preguntas que haces


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mejor aún, dinos tú por qué China o la India han perdido el culo en prohibir las criptomonedas



Tal vez no perciben las ventajas que pregonais sobre el "oro 2.0" si no un activo que no les inspira la confianza del oro.

Los motivos son numerosos y tú entendimiento impermeable a ellos, tu sólo ves una "reliquia bárbara" y ellos posiblemente vean solo ceros y unos de una base de datos que no garantiza que se vayan a validar sus transacciones, muy mal distribuida (0,1 de las direcciones poseen más de la mitad de los bitcoins), con un valor construido gracias al neuromarketing para que la gente crea que es ha descubierto oro escondido en bloques de datos.

En definitiva que no se creen la milonga que tú te has creído sobre la "revolución monetaria".


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tal vez no perciben las ventajas que pregonais sobre el "oro 2.0" si no un activo que no les inspira la confianza del oro.



Ya, claro. Y es por ese motivo por el que, en lugar de ignorar a Bitcoin, han perdido el culo en prohibirlo.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Los motivos son numerosos y tú entendimiento impermeable a ellos, tu sólo ves una "reliquia bárbara" y ellos posiblemente vean solo ceros y unos de una base de datos que no garantiza que se vayan a validar sus transacciones, muy mal distribuida (0,1 de las direcciones poseen más de la mitad de los bitcoins), con un valor construido gracias al neuromarketing para que la gente crea que es ha descubierto oro escondido en bloques de datos.
> 
> En definitiva que no se creen la milonga que tú te has creído sobre la "revolución monetaria".



Vale. Ok. Entonces el horo es la primera forma monetaria electrónica capaz de ser empleada por un software autónomo sin necesidad de intervención humana, es capaz de atravesar fronteras sin ser detectado y es completamente inembargable. Ok.

¡Joder lo que han mejorado las cualidades del horo desde que Rusia y China se han emperrado en acumularlo!

Me parece a mi que eres tú el que se emperra en creerse las milongas de los Estados a la hora de apostar por una moneda. Yo, sin embargo, he apostado por la moneda de los individuos libres.

A ver si te vas dando cuenta ya de una vez de que hay varias guerras funcionando a la vez. La primera es la guerra entre Estados en las que unos intentan imponer su modelo monetario a los otros (fiat u horo) y en el que ambos se caracterizan por la sencillez que tienen desde el Poder en embargarlos.

Y la otra guerra es entre los Estados y sus propios ciudadanos, en la que los primeros buscan mecanismos con los que obligar y supervisar a que los segundos paguen sus impuestos presentes y futuros en esa moneda para así conferirle un cierto respaldo.

Bitcoin lucha en esa segunda batalla. Tú, como individuo libre, deberías estar luchando en la segunda batalla, y no en la primera.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y es por ese motivo por el que, en lugar de ignorar a Bitcoin, han perdido el culo por prohibirlo



Supongo que tendrán más información que nosotros para tomar esa decisión.

Ya te he explicado muchas veces que todos los estados tienen una política respecto al oro. TODOS. 

La aparición en escena de un activo que es promocionado como "oro 2.0" por la prensa occidental, obliga a todos los estados a tener una política respecto al sucedáneo del oro que el banco central inglés sugirió como sustituto del dólar en 2019.

Los motivos concretos por los que no les inspira confianza la opción cripto que quiere meter con calzador la city de Londres y que promociona a través de su prensa (como tú colaboración con El País), los saben los interesados. Supongo que es una decisión basada en información más precisa de la realidad de la que podamos tener nosotros.

Por mi parte ya te he dicho posibles motivos:

1. No hay garantía de validación.
2. Está muy mal repartido y daría un poder excesivo al 0,1% de carteras que controlan más de la mitad de los bitcoins

Esta claro que no son ese 0,1% de carteras, ya que de otra forma tal vez les interesase.

Ahora toca preguntarse porqué la city de Londres está encantada con que la nueva reserva que sustituya al dólar esté en tan pocas manos. 

Tal vez sean amigos de Satoshi, no crees?

PD. Has seguido colaborando con el país en el tema Bitcoin?


----------



## wolfy (12 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Todo puede ser un cachondeo menos el oro?.
> El oro es otro cachondeo.
> No tiene propiedades mágicas ni valor intrínseco.
> 
> Es un tema ya hablado,




La prostitución tampoco tiene propiedades mágicas ni valor intrínseco. 

Bueno si, el valor intrínseco de una puta es tendiente a cero. Y son 2º mayor negocio que más dinero mueve en el mundo.

El valor de las cosas lo da la gente, no los políticos de turno. Y el Oro en momentos de dificultad es el rey.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo sé explicar mejor... Y la verdad es que tampoco sé qué estás entendiendo por las preguntas que haces



La preguntas las formulo en base a su apertura del hilo en el que vaticina grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario, la verdad es que no lo interpreto así, porque el sistema monetario se encuentra tan viciado que el oro presenta un papel testimonial.

Ambos compartimos inquietudes pero también podemos reconocer que nuestro sistema monetario lleva sustentándose en base deuda de manera exclusiva desde hace ya bastantes décadas.

¿A qué fuerza este arbitraje?, ¿a despertar una fiebre del oro por parte de los bancos centrales?, ¿acaso esa fiebre del oro facilita que el propio oro adquiera mayor relevancia dentro del comercio internacional?, al contrario, es al contrario. Como mucho ascenderá su precio y poco más.

No acabo de ver algunas relaciones que usted establece, no lo sé. Quizás me estoy perdiendo algo.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

Hay que tener en cuenta que tanto el oro como el bitcoin no son una amenaza para el tinglado institucional que soporta el vigente dinero mientras ambos tiendan a atesorarse y no emplearse en períodos de recesión.

Ténganlo en cuenta.

Los bancos centrales son la autoridad máxima en materia monetaria e imponen su moneda, ellos dicen qué es el dinero. Si empezásemos a emplear conchas marinas para establecer comercio es probable que también las prohibiesen.

Por otra parte la revolución tecnológica iniciada por el tal "satoshi nakamoto" parece creada ex profeso con la intención de justificar las CBDC. La banca central o la banca privada no está acojonada ante esas promesas de un futuro descentralizado pues tienen en consideración los principios más básicos que rigen la economía y el comercio en torno a la conformación del dinero.

...


----------



## sans-pisito (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué más da el oro que tengan las "divisas hostiles" si luego Rusia está exigiendo el pago en rublos?.
> 
> ¿No pueden recurrir al Forex mediante el BPI?.



Seguramente las sanciones economicas a Rusia lo impiden. Llevan poniendole sanciones a Rusia desde la anexion de Crimea en 2012. Ademas de las sanciones de Rusia por la anexion de Crimea y la invasion de Ucrania, hay otras muchas regulaciones. Es imposible saberlas todas a no ser que seas un profesional de las finanzas internacionales.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

Matizo mi anterior mensaje. 

El oro, el bitcoin o lo que sea, representan una amenaza relativa.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Seguramente las sanciones economicas a Rusia lo impiden. Llevan poniendole sanciones a Rusia desde la anexion de Crimea en 2012. Ademas de las sanciones de Rusia por la anexion de Crimea y la invasion de Ucrania, hay otras muchas regulaciones. Es imposible saberlas todas.



Pues definitivamente se me escapan innumerables cuestiones, gracias por la observación.


----------



## sans-pisito (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que tanto el oro como el bitcoin no son una amenaza para el tinglado institucional que soporta el vigente dinero mientras ambos tiendan a atesorarse y no emplearse en períodos de recesión.



Se atesora el oro cuando los tipos de interes del son muy bajos 0-5%. Si los tipos de interes son muy altos el oro se presta.

Pero ademas de eso hace falta que los estados den cobertura juridico legal a los prestamos en oro, cosa que a dia de hoy ningun estado del mundo hace.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Se atesora el oro cuando los tipos de interes del son muy bajos 0-5%. Si los tipos de interes son muy altos el oro se presta.
> 
> Pero ademas de eso hace falta que los estados den cobertura juridico legal a los prestamos en oro, cosa que a dia de hoy ningun estado del mundo hace.



Bueno, el oro en líneas generales tiende a atesorarse como último recurso y también es cierto que se ve influido por los tipos de interés.

Préstamos de oro. A qué se refiere. ¿Al empleo de oro como garantía?.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Quizás me estoy perdiendo algo.



En concreto está muy equivocado respecto a lo que señalo en negrita:


ESC dijo:


> La preguntas las formulo en base a su apertura del hilo en el que vaticina grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario, la verdad es que no lo interpreto así, porque el sistema monetario se encuentra tan viciado que *el oro presenta un papel testimonial.*



El oro era, es y será dinero en su formato más básico. Si quiere verlo así, es la capa 1 del dinero (dinero-mercancia) y no es testimonial: todos los bancos centrales lo poseen.

Sobre esta capa, para superar las limitaciones de la capa 1 en, por ejemplo transporte y validación se construye una segunda capa que es el dinero papel.

*Esta capa 2 del dinero, cobró vida propia en 1971 y, en vez de tener un cambio fijo respecto al oro que representaba, pasó a tener "temporalmente" un cambio variable respecto al dinero de capa 1 que sigue representando* (de ahí el interés en deprimir su precio respecto al dinero-mercancia).

No hemos pasado más que de una cambio fijo entre capa 2 y capa 1 a un cambio variable pero el oro es y será la base del sistema monetario (la capa 1, dinero físico con valor intrínseco por sus características físicas y químicas únicas).

Sobre los defectos de la capa 2 ha aparecido una tercera capa (bien espontáneamente, bien con intereses ocultos) que pretende superar las limitaciones de la capa 2, en este caso su incapacidad de ser una reserva de valor en el tiempo: son las criptos con bitcoin a la cabeza con las que la city de Londres pretende sustituir al dólar.

En cambio, hay otro bando que rechaza esa tercera capa monetaria y pretende volver a algún tipo de capa 2 que, en mi opinión, acabará teniendo de nuevo un cambio fijo respecto al oro.

Esa tercera capa monetaria sólo tiene sentido si es construida sobre la capa 2 actual ya que únicamente intenta cubrir los fallos de esta para ser una reserva de valor en el tiempo.

Creo que lo de que el pensar que el papel del oro es testimonial es un gran error conceptual. Repito: todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro. Qué una de esas estrategias intente prescindir al máximo de la primera capa y promocione una tercera capa monetaria, no indica la irrelevancia del oro si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## sans-pisito (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Bueno, el oro en líneas generales tiende a atesorarse como último recurso y también es cierto que se ve influido por los tipos de interés.
> 
> Préstamos de oro. A qué se refiere. ¿Al empleo de oro como garantía?.



No, me refiero a pagar las letras de la hipoteca en oro, o en algo que sea facilmente convertible en oro, y que represente una cantidad fija de oro, tal y como se hacia en el siglo XVIII. Pero dudo que lleguemos a ver algo asi.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En concreto está muy equivocado respecto a lo que señalo en negrita:
> 
> 
> El oro era, es y será dinero en su formato más básico. Si quiere verlo así, es la capa 1 del dinero (dinero-mercancia) y no es testimonial: todos los bancos centrales lo poseen.
> ...



Hace tres siglos la humanidad emprendió una cruzada particular con la implantación del papel moneda y los bancos centrales, lo cual ha dado paso a sociedades más regidas en base al dinero abstracto que al dinero material. Este hecho marca el paso del modelo de naciones al extraño globalismo al que nos dirigimos.

_El oro era, es y será dinero en su formato más básico. Si quiere verlo así, es la capa 1 del dinero (dinero-mercancia) y no es testimonial: todos los bancos centrales lo poseen._

Comprenda por qué he empleado el término "testimonial", por un momento he dudado hasta he dudado en su utilización. Digo que es testimonial porque el oro en la actualidad justifica el fiat.

Dicho de otra forma; Los bancos centrales, ese invento, han acabado por secuestrar el oro relegándolo a un papel testimonial el cual justifica el dinero fiat.

El oro justifica el fiat y el bitcoin justificará las CBDC.

Yo no niego que el oro sea el valor monetario por excelencia y no niego que se encuentre en lo alto de la cúspide entendida como capa 1. Sin embargo me siento abrumado por el período que me ha tocado vivir. Soy hijo del período post-Nixon shock. Qué puedo decir.

Analizo mi entorno y el oro ha sido despojado del uso común. Del uso monetario corriente.

Aquí solo tenemos capa 2 y muy pocas propuestas encima de la mesa mediante las cuales marcarle cierta lógica.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> No, me refiero a pagar las letras de la hipoteca en oro, o en algo que sea facilmente convertible en oro, y que represente una cantidad fija de oro, tal y como se hacia en el siglo XVIII. Pero dudo que lleguemos a ver algo asi.



Quien sabe.


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2022)

@Spielzeug

Si realmente desea que el oro presente un papel relevante dentro del sistema monetario solo hay una forma de conseguirlo; Que sean los propios ciudadanos quienes lo exijan.

Estados y banca han demostrado en los últimos siglos que el camino marcado es el de la capa 2. No será por veces que le he extendido mi mano y le he pedido que nos montemos algún tipo de manifestación al respecto aunque sea de forma humilde.

...

Eso sí, si reclamas un papel relevante del oro o la plata en el sistema monetario no serán pocas las voces que nos acusen de traidores y desestabilizadores de la nación. Eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Seríamos tachados de traidores o de locos. Así está el patio.

... Joder.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Si realmente desea que el oro presente un papel relevante dentro del sistema monetario solo hay una forma de conseguirlo; Que sean los propios ciudadanos quienes lo exijan



No hay que hacer nada, ante la percepción de que su dinero tiene cada vez menor valor el comportamiento de los actores económicos cambia.

Es inevitable y estamos viendo las primeras fases de huida a cualquier bien tangible que conserve mejor el valor que el dinero fiat. Este proceso de huida a tangibles sin riesgo contraparte ya que los posees físicamente, acaba en los metales preciosos como forma última de preservar riqueza.

Lo vemos en el comportamiento de particulares que están adelantando compras de imperecederos de todo tipo ya que saben que a futuro van a conseguir menos cantidad por el mismo dinero (al menos en mi zona lo percibo). Es mejor reserva de valor en el tiempo la leña o el carbón que el dinero fiat.

Lo vemos en los mercados de materias primas que están casi todos en backwardation ya que se prevén futuras escaseces o imposibilidad para cumplir con los contratos a futuros por lo que se paga suplemento por la entrega inmediata.


----------



## Lego. (12 Abr 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> No, me refiero a pagar las letras de la hipoteca en oro, o en algo que sea facilmente convertible en oro, y que represente una cantidad fija de oro, tal y como se hacia en el siglo XVIII. Pero dudo que lleguemos a ver algo asi.



La hipoteca no, porque se la debes a un banco, que obviamente tiene sus balances en moneda oficial y no suelen apostar contra el sistema ( :

Pero sí que veo muy posible el comercio entre particulares de todo tipo de cosas, pagando con oro. Opaco a hacienda e inmune a la inflación, nada menos. Si mañana Spielzeug quisiera encargarme una app interactiva igual yo prefería cobrarle un par de krugers a que que me hiciese una transferencia.

No digo que sea algo generalizado, claro, porque para pagar con oro hay que tenerlo, y para cobrar en oro hay que quererlo. Pero seguro que va a suceder dentro del pequeñísimo porcentaje de población "metalera". 

Pero ojo, que ese ínfimo porcentaje puede aumentar muy deprisa si el frente financero-monetario de esta guerra sigue calentándose y siguen subiendo impuestos a todo.

Edit: Además, aunque se moviesen miles de onzas al día en negocietes particulares, no nos enteraríamos porque, precisamente, todos esos intercambios serían en la sombra.


----------



## Discordante (12 Abr 2022)

No he dedicado mucho a pensar en ello pero ¿Este caso no es esencialmente distinto?

Entiendo que la jugada es aprovecharse de la diferencia del precio del oro en rublos y en otras divisas por lo que las operaciones traerian presion en la compra de oro por divisa no rublo y presion de compra de divisa no rublo a cambio de rublos. Si no hay tipos fijados en ambas transacciones (solo en la de los rublos por oro) ¿Eso no haria que simplemente se revalorizaran los precios de la divisa no rublo frente al rublo y del oro frente a la divisa no rublo?

El oro seria mas caro en divisa no rublo y la divisa no rublo seria mas cara en rublos comiendose rapidamente esa diferencia. Ninguno de esos precios esta fijado.


----------



## Ultramontano (12 Abr 2022)

No tiene ningún sentido los que se dice en el mensaje que abre el hilo.
Un arbitraje de este tipo sólo puede llegar a vaciar los almacenes de aquel que se obceque en mantener un tipo de cambio fijo.

Este tipo de arbitrajes se hacen continuamente con beneficios marginales y una de sus principales consecuencias es precisamente mantener los tipos de cambio iguales en los distintos mercados, de forma que nunca puedan producir un gran beneficio a quien lo haga.
Sólo pueden llegar a desacoplarse los precios cuando una autoridad decide fijar el tipo de cambio. Y entonces hay 2 opciones:

1.Se restringe el acceso a ese tipo de cambio.
Esto ocurría con el cambio dólar-oro al que sólo podían cambiar los bancos centrales, los cuales no lo hacían por motivos políticos.
También es lo que ocurre con el tipo de cambio oficial dolar-bolivar en Venezuela. En cuyo caso sólo acceden a él los que tengan contactos políticos.

2.El arbitraje adquiere unos volúmenes enormes en muy poco tiempo hasta que la abundancia relativa de ambos bienes se altera lo suficiente para que su precio real de mercado sea el que ha decretado la autoridad central.
O hasta que se vacien las existencias del bien más valioso de los dos en los almacenes y haya que o bien acabar con el tipo de cambio fijo, o bien restringir su acceso como en el escenario 1.

En el caso del cambio fijo oro-rublo, si por ejemplo se fija un cambio de 5000 rublos por gramo de oro y en el mercado el gramo vale 6000 rublos, el arbitraje extraerá una gran cantidad de rublos del mercado y pondrá en circulación oro, lo que hará que el rublo suba de precio al aumentar su escasez y el oro se abarate hasta que en efecto el oro valga esos 5000rublos/gramo o el banco central se quede sin oro.
Si el precio de mercado es de 4000 rublos/gramo, el arbitraje hará que aumenten las reservas de oro del banco central y se abarate el rublo hasta llegar a ese equilibrio (no hay peligro de que el banco central ruso se quede sin rublos).

Si las autoridades occidentales no sienten la tentación de fijar tipos de cambio ninguno de estos escenarios puede causar un cambio catastrófico.


----------



## angongo (12 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> A ver, un repaso a ver si me he enterado.
> 
> Rusia aprovecha su posición ventajosa como productor de materias primas, y establece una alternativa a los petro-dólares con su propia moneda.
> 
> ...



¿ Qué , volvemos al trueque?
No es de recibo que yo entregue bidones de petróleo, de gas o de ali-
mentos , y tú me des cromos o anotaciones contables que me las puedes
congelar, usurpar, o robar impunemente.-Y digo cromos, porque los go-
biernos del euro y del dólar, amparándose en la pandemia han creado 
dinero fiat en cantidades oceánicas.- ESTO, no son elucubraciones , 
sino hechos que están sucediendo aquí y ahora mismo.-
Efectivamente es necesario unas nuevas reglas de juego.-Claras, transpa-
rentes y que satisfagan a todos.- 
Los acuerdos de Brettons Woods, fueron rotos por USA al fabricar "cromos 
y cromos" para financiar la guerra de Vietnam.- Y a partir de entonces el pa-
trón oro fué abandonado.-
Hoy estamos en un momento muy parecido al de entonces, con un nuevo
y poderoso jugador, China.-


----------



## reconvertido (12 Abr 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> La prostitución tampoco tiene propiedades mágicas ni valor intrínseco.
> 
> Bueno si, el valor intrínseco de una puta es tendiente a cero. Y son 2º mayor negocio que más dinero mueve en el mundo.
> 
> El valor de las cosas lo da la gente, no los políticos de turno. Y el Oro en momentos de dificultad es el rey.



Bueno si, el valor intrínseco de una puta es tendiente a cero. Y son 2º mayor negocio que más dinero mueve en el mundo.
El valor de una puta tiende a cero.
El valor de su servicio momentáneo no.

Por eso el servicio de putas genera cashflow, aunque el producto valga cero.
Y mueve semejante cantidad de cashflow no tanto por el precio unitario, sino por la cantidad de servicios, es un cashflow por escala de servicio.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Me estaba refiriendo a toda la retórica que nace con Adam Smith y sus reflexiones sobre las virtudes del libre comercio y manos invisibles cuando en la práctica debemos recurrir a un sistema monetario con todas sus complejidades, no deja de resultar curiosa la convivencia entre el oro y la plata con el papel moneda. Recuerde que Adam Smith es precisamente coetáneo a la introducción del papel moneda en nuestras vidas y parece no hemos avanzado nada desde entonces.
> 
> Si me dice usted que el oro también es un cachondeo, reconvertido, ya me dirá qué no lo es. Si nos ponemos así, todo lo que no sea trueque puede ser señalado como un cachondeo. Pero de qué estamos hablando.
> 
> ...



Si nos ponemos así, todo lo que no sea trueque puede ser señalado como un cachondeo. Pero de qué estamos hablando.
Esto ya lo hablamos en otro hilo, sobre el dinero como reprresentación contble de valor aportado/consumido y cóm el oro es un soporte material contable de dicho valor nada más.

Por mucho que usted lo haya zanjado en su cabeza mucho me temo que los seres humanos estamos sujetos a fuerzas que nos superan y en ese sentido el rol monetario del oro está ahí.
Costumbre de masas nada más.
Profecía autocumplida por tema estadístico.

Si hubiera valor intrínseco real, JAMÁS habría bajado.
Y ha tenido bajones importantes.



https://www.inversoro.es/precio-del-oro/historial-precio-oro/








¿O es que acaso del 12008 al 2011 se destruyó moneda?
No.
Del 2011 al 2019 antes del cv, que el dinero fluía, el oro ahí estable.
Quizás es que se estaba extrayendo oro de una manera inusitada y exponencial, igual que el dinero emitido.

El oro no tiene valor alguno monetario intrínseco.

La gente, las masa, lo repiten sin un criterio.
Igual que las mujeres llevan moda feísta, igual que las mujeres se cortan el pelo de manera horrorosa porque todas lo hacen, igual que escuchamos las mismas cnaciones proqeu todos lo hacen, etc.
O igual que la gente que repite que hay un epidemia mortal.

Estamos programados para repetir el mantra de lo que percibimos como "la mayoría", para evitar el camino de ser unos desterrados.

En mi caso, como soy un misfit, (inadaptado y además desadaptado) y un outsider, (al margen de todo), me permito los lujos de "derroír" los mantras aceptados.

Luego hay gente como @Spielzeug (al cual considero interesante de leer y de debatir con él), que por rebatirle lo que dice, coge y me aplica el castigo máximo social, el ostracismo, la muerte social.
Esto, a alguien que repitiera los mantras en los que él cree, no le pasaría.
A estas fuerzas es a las que ud se refiere.
Fanatismo.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo estás entendiendo bien, el problema no es cuánto oro tiene Rusia, si no cuánto oro tienen los emisores de "divisas hostiles"
> 
> De igual forma, que en el arbitraje que obligó a EEUU a abandonar el cambio fijo con el dólar, el problema no era cuanto oro tenía Francia si no cuánto oro tenía EEUU.
> 
> El banco central ruso puede emitir los rublos que quiera. Posiblemente, cada vez que le entreguen oro emita el equivalente en rublos al cambio que haya fijado previamente.b



¿Por? ¿Qué más da cuanto oro tienen los demás si no tienen patrón oro de ningún tipo?
Es Rusia el que tiene la obligación de respaldar su moneda con oro, no los demás.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

angongo dijo:


> ¿ Qué , volvemos al trueque?
> No es de recibo que yo entregue bidones de petróleo, de gas o de ali-
> mentos , y tú me des cromos o anotaciones contables que me las puedes
> congelar, usurpar, o robar impunemente.-Y digo cromos, porque los go-
> ...



No invadas otros países y al igual no te sacan del juego.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

¿En qué concretamente le da la razón?


----------



## tbgs (12 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No invadas otros países y al igual no te sacan del juego.



Aplicamos lo que dices a occidente? 
O es que ellos son muy malos y los demás muy buenos?


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

Cuando repites algo años y al final pasa no se puede decir que hayas acertado nada.
Hasta un reloj roto de pulsera adivina la hora dos veces al día. Hay que acotar claramente en el tiempo lo que se dice.


----------



## wireless1980 (12 Abr 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> Aplicamos lo que dices a occidente?
> O es que ellos son muy malos y los demás muy buenos?



Como siempre, todo depende de las “razones”. A veces las hay a veces no. 
Rusia ha elegido hacer la peor maniobra que soy capaz de recordar.


----------



## tbgs (12 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Como siempre, todo depende de las “razones”. A veces las hay a veces no.
> Rusia ha elegido hacer la peor maniobra que soy capaz de recordar.



Ninguna razón es buena. Ninguna
EEUU ha mentido muchisimo con tal de invadir
Recuerdas Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria,... 
En Irak nos metimos también nosotros con mentiras
No defiendo al hijo Putin, pero, vamos, igual hay que pedir cuentas a los usanos, algo tendrán que ver en todo esto
Mira como están en bolsa las gaseras y las de armamento usanas.. 
Porque envían armamento?, para ganar los ucranianos o para perpetuar la guerra?,


----------



## enriquepastor (13 Abr 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> Ninguna razón es buena. Ninguna
> EEUU ha mentido muchisimo con tal de invadir
> Recuerdas Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria,...
> En Irak nos metimos también nosotros con mentiras
> ...



Y a Israel cuando se le imponen restricciones por machacar a los palestinos durante más de 60 años?


----------



## wireless1980 (13 Abr 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> Ninguna razón es buena. Ninguna
> EEUU ha mentido muchisimo con tal de invadir
> Recuerdas Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria,...
> En Irak nos metimos también nosotros con mentiras
> ...



No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
Y en IRAK por las falsas armas de destrucción masiva, apoyado por otros países.

En ninguna de esas operaciones USA se dedico a bombardear sistemáticamente objetivos civiles.

Rusia ha traspasado todos los límites que se recuerdan ahora mismo.


----------



## Gusman (13 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
> EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
> En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
> En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
> ...



Las infraestructuras que bombardeo usa en todas las guerras eran civiles. Destruyen todo antes de entrar.


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Abr 2022)

Yo reduciría todo este asunto al cambio en la demanda de moneda.

Antes el dólar era el más demandado porque garantizaba el mejor acceso al mercado internacional, y era requisito para comprar petróleo, ergo para todos era la moneda de reserva, la que todos los países con superávit guardaban.

En un mercado de la energía tensionado por el pico de petróleo, los productores que van quedando con reservas de calidad son cada vez menos, Rusia es de los mejor situados.

Aprovechan, y colocan su moneda como nueva referencia en el mercado energético. Nadie juega con las cosas de comer, cualquier país que deseche los hidrocarburos sanos por la peste del frácking, verá mermada su competitividad. Así que a nivel global es un golpe de timón importante, demos la bienvenida al petro-rublo.

Y parece bastante claro que la oferta de rublos por oro a un precio fijo, va en la línea de blindar el rublo frente a la impresión desmesurada de moneda.
Porque va a aumentar la demanda de oro en los mercados occidentales, en moneda occidental, para llevarle el oro al banco de Rusia.

Y encima Rusia evita que le devalúen la moneda y le quiten el oro porque no vende, sólo compra a precio fijo.

Parece buena estrategia, aunque a ver qué perrería se les ocurre a los piratas, yo no me fiaría, tienen que estar en la duma de los nervios.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido los que se dice en el mensaje que abre el hilo.
> Un arbitraje de este tipo sólo puede llegar a vaciar los almacenes de aquel que se obceque en mantener un tipo de cambio fijo.
> 
> Este tipo de arbitrajes se hacen continuamente con beneficios marginales y una de sus principales consecuencias es precisamente mantener los tipos de cambio iguales en los distintos mercados, de forma que nunca puedan producir un gran beneficio a quien lo haga.
> ...



Es un arbitraje sobre diferentes tipos de cambio en el rublo:

1. Cambio divisas hostiles - rublo (cambio descubierto en el mercado de divisas)

2. Cambio oro - rublo (cambio fijado por el banco central ruso)

Si tienes euros o dólares y necesitas rublos para pagar importaciones rusas, tienes las dos opciones anteriores para conseguirlos.

El arbitraje entre los diferentes tipos de cambio, para que desaparezca esa diferencia, se resuelve adquiriendo oro en los mercados que las acepten "divisas hostiles" (COMEX y LBMA) y vendiendo ese oro en el mercado ruso a cambio de rublos.

En este proceso, el oro va fluyendo de los mercados de oro occidentales al mercado ruso y va a tener implicaciones en el poder adquisitivo de las divisas hostiles respecto al oro:

-Con un precio bajo del oro, el COMEX y el LBMA se van a vaciar de oro rápidamente y provocarían un final abrupto.

-Con un precio alto de oro, el proceso de vaciado del oro de los mercados occidentales sería más lento y se podría realizar un doloroso ajuste interno hasta ajustar la balanza comercial.

En este esquema monetario (cada zona exporta sus productos en su propia divisa y tiene un mercado de oro denominado en su divisa), el oro fluye de los países con balanza comercial negativa a los países con balanza comercial positiva gracias al arbitraje entre los diferentes tipos de cambios entre las divisas en los mercados internacionales y el cambio del oro en el mercado local que acepte esas divisas.

La arquitectura monetaria para este esquema de funcionamiento lleva preparándose la última década (acuerdos bilaterales de divisas + creación de un mercado de oro denominado en divisa local). Los más rezagados, se están dando prisa:









Bangladesh's first commodity exchange by this year


The Chittagong Stock Exchange (CSE) is planning to launch the country’s first commodities exchange, or futures market, this year, aiming to reduce the price difference of commodities between what consumers pay and what producers get.




www.thedailystar.net






Planean ampliar al resto de materias primas pero empezarán con los siguientes productos que son los fundamentales: oro, petróleo y cereales (dinero real para hacer arbitraje con el fíat de otras naciones dentro del esquema mencionado, energía y comida)

Este esquema monetario revierte la situación actual y ya ha avisado Rusia de que es un "prototipo" para el sistema monetario post dólar. En este sentido, Rusia es solo la cabeza de puente para implementarlo.



wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Qué más da cuanto oro tienen los demás si no tienen patrón oro de ningún tipo?
> 
> Es Rusia el que tiene la obligación de respaldar su moneda con oro, no los demás.



No de esta respaldando, al menos en una primera fase, la divisa rusa con oro. 

No da lo mismo, estamos en un patrón oro (es la base del sistema monetario) en el que el cambio del fíat respecto al oro dejo de tener un cambio fijo fiat-oro a tener un cambio variable. El valor de la divisas fiat en este esquema, fluctúan frente al oro por lo que si se vacía de oro el mercado que las acepte, la divisa colapsa.


----------



## Ultramontano (13 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es un arbitraje sobre diferentes tipos de cambio en el rublo:
> 
> 1. Cambio divisas hostiles - rublo (cambio descubierto en el mercado de divisas)
> 
> ...




Pero si la gente va con oro físico al banco central ruso a retirar rublos, la abundancia del rublo en el mercado aumentará y la del oro disminuirá hasta que se alcance un equilibrio en el que el valor real del rublo en el mercado sea el mismo que esa cantidad de oro. Y se detendrá. No va a seguir eternamente hasta vaciar el mundo de oro.
De hecho en un mundo como el actual eso ocurrirá en minutos y a partir de entonces la cotización del rublo será calcada a la del oro mientras el banco central ruso pueda mantener la confianza de que seguirá cambiando a ese tipo.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Pero si la gente va con oro físico al banco central ruso a retirar rublos, la abundancia del rublo en el mercado aumentará y la del oro disminuirá hasta que se alcance un equilibrio en el que el valor real del rublo en el mercado sea el mismo que esa cantidad de oro. Y se detendrá. No va a seguir eternamente hasta vaciar el mundo de oro.
> De hecho en un mundo como el actual eso ocurrirá en minutos y a partir de entonces la cotización del rublo será calcada a la del oro mientras el banco central ruso pueda mantener la confianza de que seguirá cambiando a ese tipo.



Mientras no haya cambio fijo entre oro y divisas fiat, la forma de que fluya el oro de países con balanza comercial negativa a países con balanza comercial negativa es mediante el proceso de arbitraje descrito.

Esto impide los déficits comerciales actuales por parte de los emisores de las divisas de reserva (las que Rusia llama "divisas hostiles") ya que no pueden exportar inflación al resto y les obliga a un ajuste interno hasta volver a tener balanza comercial positiva y que el oro vuelva a fluir a su mercado.

Importante tener en cuenta, que este proceso que se explica en pocas líneas y se procesa mentalmente en unos segundos, en la vida real, tarda mucho más tiempo en suceder, posiblemente varios años hasta lograr un equilibrio.

Los defectos de este funcionamiento, acabarán obligando a futuros cambios.


----------



## mordoriana (13 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
> EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
> En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
> En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
> ...





Que???? 

USA entró en esos países como elefante en cacharrería. Los usanos no entran hasta que los avioncitos no les abren camino. 
Y si, hospitales, escuelas y restaurantes en plena boda. Eso y más ataca USA sin rendir cuentas a nadie. 
Que es el jefe.


----------



## tbgs (13 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
> EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
> En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
> En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
> ...



Se te ve imparcial, si con ello eres feliz pues todo un lujo para ti


----------



## wireless1980 (13 Abr 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> Se te ve imparcial, si con ello eres feliz pues todo un lujo para ti





mordoriana dijo:


> Que????
> 
> USA entró en esos países como elefante en cacharrería. Los usanos no entran hasta que los avioncitos no les abren camino.
> Y si, hospitales, escuelas y restaurantes en plena boda. Eso y más ataca USA sin rendir cuentas a nadie.
> Que es el jefe.



USA puede haber la dado sus bombardeos iniciales como hizo Rusia, sin duda. Y seguro que afecto a objetivos civiles. 
Pero nada más, no un continuo de atacar objetivos civiles y además masacres civiles por cada pueblo que pasan como hacen los Rusos.


----------



## trukutruku (13 Abr 2022)

Gran hilo y perfectamente explicado. Mis dies


----------



## enriquepastor (13 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
> EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
> En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
> En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
> ...



EEUU ha bombardeado uno de cada cuatro países del mundo entre el s. XX y el XXI.

Si no pregunta en Yugoslavia, Somalia, Sudán, Centroamérica.

Y sí bombardearon a civiles, se vio en los vídeos filtrados por Wikileaks.


----------



## mordoriana (13 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> USA puede haber la dado sus bombardeos iniciales como hizo Rusia, sin duda. Y seguro que afecto a objetivos civiles.
> Pero nada más, no un continuo de atacar objetivos civiles y además masacres civiles por cada pueblo que pasan como hacen los Rusos.




angelito.


----------



## Muttley (13 Abr 2022)

Un nuevo sistema económico mundial donde la emisión Fiat en vez de en impresora y portaaviones está respaldado por materias primas


----------



## wireless1980 (13 Abr 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> angelito.



Ciertamente USA no es ejemplo de nada.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...




Este post esta siendo replicado ahora mismo en directo en twitch.tv/inmaqtv:


​


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-04-14/eu-payment-in-roubles-for-russian-gas-would-violate-sanctions-regime-document



Parece que pagar en euros o dólares va través de los canales que han dejado abiertos no viola las sanciones a Rusia pero hacerlo en rublos a través de esos mismos canales sí que lo es...

Cuál es la diferencia entre pagar en eurodolarares o en rublos para que una sea considerada violación de las sanciones y otra no?

Pagando en rublos y habiendo un cambio rublo-oro fijado por Rusia, pierden el control sobre los mercados de divisas ya que el arbitraje mencionado ajustaría el tipo de cambio del rublo al tipo de cambio con el oro que fije el banco central ruso.



ciberecovero dijo:


> Este post esta siendo replicado ahora mismo en directo en twitch.tv/inmaqtv:
> 
> 
> ​



Dice que lo mencionado en este hilo es vox populi ya que burbuja es prensa económica


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2022)

Russian central bank says it wants rouble rate to be determined by market


The Russian central bank has imposed foreign exchange controls to support liquidity but aims to preserve market pricing principles and a rouble exchange rated determined by the market, the bank's first deputy governor said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





El banco central dejará que sea el mercado de divisas quien determine la tasa de cambio del rublo frente al resto de divisas pero la tasa de cambio del rublo frente al oro no la determinará el mercado si no que será el propio banco central ruso quien la determine.

El proceso de arbitraje mencionado haría que ambas tasas de cambio se igualen por lo que sería realmente el banco central ruso a través del cambio rublo-oro que establezca quien determine el valor de las divisas fiat hostiles frente al oro. 

Creo que esto explica porqué pagar en euros no "incumple con las sanciones impuestas a Rusia" pero pagar en rublos sí que lo es ya que supone perder el control sobre el mercado de divisas e impide seguir con el esquema de supresión del precio del oro actual.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2022)

La nueva arquitectura monetaria avanza a toda prisa forzada por las circunstancias de guerra económica total. Acuerdos bilaterales de divisas + sistema de validación de transacciones alternativo al SWIFT + mercado de oro denominado en divisa local para poder hacer el arbitraje mencionado en el hilo.

El valor de las divisas se definirá por la fuerza de su balanza de pagos, tal y como dice Putin en el segundo artículo.



https://tass.com/economy/1439193



_Hasta 52 organizaciones extranjeras de 12 países se han unido al Sistema de Transferencia de Mensajes Financieros (SPFS, un análogo de SWIFT), dijo el lunes la Gobernadora del Banco Central, Elvira Nabiullina, dirigiéndose a la Duma Estatal (cámara baja).

"*Cuando apareció por primera vez la amenaza de ser desconectados de SWIFT en 2014, desarrollamos el SPFS del Banco de Rusia, que opera bajo los estándares de SWIFT. Los participantes extranjeros interesados en trabajar con socios rusos pueden unirse y ya se están uniendo. Actualmente 52 organizaciones extranjeras de 12 países son usuarias del SPFS*”, dijo.

Las sanciones han cortado una gran parte de la economía rusa, tanto bancos como empresas, de los pagos en monedas de reserva, señaló Nabiullina. "*Es importante para nosotros desarrollar pagos en monedas nacionales. Aquí tampoco estamos comenzando desde cero. Ya hemos lanzado y desarrollado tales proyectos bilaterales con varios países. Actualmente estamos manteniendo negociaciones con socios en varios países en un movimiento para normalizar la situación con pagos y liquidaciones lo antes posible*", dijo.



https://tass.com/world/1439261



Obviamente, el principal factor negativo para la economía recientemente ha sido la presión de las sanciones adicionales de los países occidentales. El objetivo era socavar rápidamente la situación económica y financiera de nuestro país, provocar el pánico en los mercados, el colapso del sistema bancario y una gran gran escasez de productos en las tiendas", dijo en una reunión sobre temas sociales y económicos el lunes.

“Pero ya podemos decir con confianza que esta política hacia Rusia ha fracasado”, enfatizó Putin y agregó: “*La estrategia económica blitzkrieg ha fracasado*”.

“Además, las sanciones también afectaron a los propios iniciadores. Me refiero al crecimiento de la inflación y el desempleo, el deterioro de la dinámica económica en Estados Unidos y los países europeos, la caída del nivel de vida en Europa, la devaluación de sus ahorros”, dijo Putin. anotado.

Al mismo tiempo, la situación de la economía rusa se está estabilizando, mientras que el tipo de cambio del rublo está volviendo a los niveles de principios de febrero, dijo Putin. "*Rusia ha resistido esta presión sin precedentes. La situación se está estabilizando, el tipo de cambio del rublo ha vuelto a los niveles de la primera quincena de febrero y se define por el balance de pagos objetivamente fuerte*", dijo.

*El superávit de la cuenta corriente de la balanza de pagos en Rusia superó los 58.000 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre, "tocando un nuevo máximo histórico*", dijo el presidente, y agregó que el efectivo en divisas está regresando al sistema bancario del país y los volúmenes de depósitos de los ciudadanos se levantan._


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Abr 2022)

https://tass.com/economy/1442553



La tasa de cambio del rublo con las diferentes divisas hostiles los fijará diariamente el banco central ruso.

Hará lo mismo con el precio del oro en rublos que compra a los bancos comerciales:









Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price


Russia's central bank said on Thursday that due to a "significant change in market conditions" it would buy gold from commercial banks at a negotiated price from April 8.




www.reuters.com





En resumen, gracias a los arbitrajes entre los diferentes tipos de cambio de las "divisas hostiles" frente al rublo puede castigar a unas frente a otras y de todas ellas frente a la tasa de cambio rublo-oro que indique el banco central.

Mientras la balanza de pagos sea positiva para Rusia y exporte en rublos, puede imponer la tasa de cambio que quiera ya que no hay suficientes rublos en el mercado de divisas (al hacer en rublos sus exportaciones, los rublos vuelven a Rusia)


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 Abr 2022)

EUR/RUB en 80 euros

ha roto soporte y está en mínimos anuales


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (25 Abr 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No voy a seguir con esta falsa dicotomía.
> EEUU no se ha metido en Libia.
> En Siria se metió persiguiendo al ISIS y se supone que defendiendo al nuevo gobierno.
> En Afganistán persiguiendo a los supuestos terroristas que atacaban a su país
> ...



Imagino que este mensaje será una broma (de mal gusto).
Mira, en Irak:








 Tortura y abuso de prisioneros en Abu Ghraib - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Joder, y no es una noticia, que ya está hasta en wikipedia.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo




La diferencia en el precio de un mismo activo en diferentes mercados pone en marcha el proceso de arbitraje que continuará hasta que se alcance un equilibrio entre ambos.

En estos momentos tenemos a la plata con dos precios diferentes, un precio oficial en el mercado que descubre el precio y otro precio más alto fuera que se descubre en las tiendas dedicadas al comercio de metales preciosos:



Es una situación de alguna forma similar a la que dio origen al arbitraje por parte de Francia comentado en el post inicial: 

1. Un mercado oficial con un precio que se intenta controlar. En los años 60 un grupo de bancos centrales se encargaban de contratar el precio en la llamada London Gold Pool. Hoy en día un grupo de Bullion Banks se encargan de controlar el precio en el mercado de metales preciosos de Londres.

2. Un mercado paralelo en el que los precios son más altos ya que es imposible conseguir metales preciosos al precio que marca el mercado oficial.

Las tiendas de metales preciosos están formando precio muy por encima del que se descubre en Londres. En las tiendas de particulares compran metales por encima del precio de venta del mercado oficial que marca Londres:

La forma en la que se resolverá está discrepancia en los precios está por ver pero es inevitable que ocurra*: el arbitraje de precios es la fuerza más poderosa del mercado y se llevará por delante a quien intente evitarlo.*

Cuando pasó lo mismo en los años 60 (un precio oficial y un precio real en el mercado) la situación se resolvió disolviéndose la London Gold Pool (los bancos centrales encargados lo dejaron al ver que se iban a quedar sin oro) y finalmente abandonando el cambio fijo oficial para que el precio pasase a descubrirse en un mismo mercado para evitar la existencia de dos precios para un mismo activo.

Ahora, los Bullion Banks y los bancos centrales que les apoyen están en la misma situación que la London Gold Pool y se quedarán sin metales fisicos en su intento de contener el precio. La ruptura del mercado que fija el precio del oro va a tener que ir acompañadas de medidas políticas de carácter monetario. 

Para evitar la existencia de diferentes precios para el mismo activo la se última vez resolvió acabando con el cambio fijo del dólar respecto al oro para que el oro flotase libremente. Esta opción ya no existe. 

En mi opinión, la única opción para resolver esta discrepancia entre los precios del mismo activo es volver a un precio fijo del oro respecto a las divisas fiat.

Las medidas que está tomando Rusia van en esta dirección y en breve los bancos rusos van a necesitar poseer oro para poder crear nueva masa monetaria en forma de créditos. Es una forma indirecta de respaldar la masa monetaria en oro. 

Otros países como Uzbekistán aspiran a tener un 100% de reservas en oro:








This is the reason why this central bank is accumulating gold, and it's one of the top buyers right now






www.kitco.com





Cada vez más bancos centrales compran la producción interna de oro y este va cada vez menos a los mercados de oro de Londres y Nueva York lo cual añade presión al esquema de supresión de precios que realizan allí los Bullion Banks. 

Al igual que entonces es imposible saber de antemano cuando se tomará la decisión política que acabe con la disparidad de precios o cuando el cartel encargado de suprimir el precio tirará la toalla. Pero llegará de un modo u otro ya que el arbitraje de precios se encargará de ello. 

Llegará seguro y para la mayoría ser una sorpresa que tendrá gran repercusión en sus vidas...


----------



## revongo (11 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje* que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego.
> 
> El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de EEUU. Este era el arbitraje que lideraba Francia aprovechándose de la diferencia de precio en el mismo activo:
> 
> ...



Claro hijo, porque el de la divisa hostil es un mindundis que no es capaz de mover un dedo...
No sé...a veces flipo con las pajas mentales que os montáis algunos...
Es como soñar enfrentarte a Arnold Schwarzenegger, le metes un puñetazo en la cara que le haces agujero...luego, en la realidad, un tío de 2 metros por 1 y medio, le metes un puñetazo y, si eres muy fuerte, te rompes los nudillos, la muñeca y 3 tendones del codo...mientras a él no se le mueve ni la pupila.
Es que en serio...tan descansados estáis para parir semejantes basuras???


----------



## max power (11 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La diferencia en el precio de un mismo activo en diferentes mercados pone en marcha el proceso de arbitraje que continuará hasta que se alcance un equilibrio entre ambos.
> 
> En estos momentos tenemos a la plata con dos precios diferentes, un precio oficial en el mercado que descubre el precio y otro precio más alto fuera que se descubre en las tiendas dedicadas al comercio de metales preciosos:
> 
> ...



Como repercutirá esto en los stackers?

Pegaran el pelotazo de sus vidas o se veran en un probleema al, por ejemplo, castigarse / prohibirse / confiscarse la tenencia de oro fisico?

Gracias. Haces muy buenos analisis.


----------

